# What Would a DirecTV Upgrade Look Like for Me in 2022?



## amiller31 (8 mo ago)

Hello,

I have been with DirecTV for just over 15 years. When we moved to our current house (12 years ago), we had new equipment for the most part but have not really upgraded since. 
I feel like I am now at a crossroads and need to either go "all in" with DirecTV (probably for another 2 year contract, ugh) or just cut it and go with DirecTV Stream/Hulu Plus Live TV/YouTubeTV. 

- Here is a link to my current equipment. I realize some of it is really old.

- We have lots of things on our Genie and two DVRs that my kids like to watch. I would hate to lose all of those recorded shows. However, the HR20-700 is about 15 years old. Its probably time to be replaced. 

- I'm currently having issues with the satellite dish. I'm not sure if its foliage growth or the LNB is going bad, etc. but I am getting relatively low numbers on several satellites and I am having particular issues with not getting consistent picture on certain channels (ESPN, TNT, HGTV, etc.) *This is what has spurned this entire thought process for me. If I have to have them come out to fix the dish issue - and it may need to be mounted on the roof instead of its current location on a pole in the yard - I probably either need to upgrade my equipment and go all-in or just drop DirecTV altogether. *

- Here is a link to my signal strength. This seems to be a recent phenomenon, but it could just be that spring trees are getting leaves, etc. 

This isn't about my decision to "cut" DirecTV, but rather if I call DirecTV to see about having this fixed and possibly getting new equipment, what can I expect from DirecTV in May 2022?

Will I end up in a new two year contract?
What equipment will they want me to get? If I am going to get this all done, I suppose I should have 4K stuff? I have two 4K TVs that we mostly watch streaming stuff on since we don't have DirecTV in 4K. 
I am a big sports fan and watch lots of sports, especially college football in the fall. 
How much is this going to cost me?
Will I lose my current DVRs?
How big of a deal will it be if they have to replace my dish by putting it on the roof?

Anything else I am missing? I really appreciate any help. I used to follow this stuff closely but with kids, work, etc. our stuff has "just worked" so I haven't paid much attention or followed things. 

Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

For 4K service your upgrade will be a HS17 with C61K-700 clients going to your TVs. The HS17 is a headless server and only works with clients so you will lose your DVRs. This will most likely come with a new two year commitment. As for your dish, the tech will do what's best to resolve your issue.


----------



## amiller31 (8 mo ago)

MysteryMan said:


> For 4K service your upgrade will be a HS17 with C61K-700 clients going to your TVs. The HS17 is a headless server and only works with clients so you will lose your DVRs. This will most likely come with a new two year commitment. As for your dish, the tech will do what's best to resolve your issue.


So just one "receiver" that is kind of like a hub, then clients around the house? 

Does the HS17 go somewhere other than next to a TV? For example, can I put it where my cable modem is for Internet?

How much space does it have compared to previous DVRs?

Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

amiller31 said:


> So just one "receiver" that is kind of like a hub, then clients around the house?
> 
> Does the HS17 go somewhere other than next to a TV? For example, can I put it where my cable modem is for Internet?
> 
> ...










The HS17 can be placed anywhere.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

amiller31 said:


> How much space does it have compared to previous DVRs?


It has a 2 TB hard drive compared with the HR24 = 500 gb and HR44 & HR54 = 1 TB hard drive. Not sure about HR20


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The HS17 is a headless server. It cannot be connected to a TV and will only work with clients. It is a triangular shaped Tower with dimensions that are roughly 3" Front, 6 1/4" Rear and 10" High. It has a two TB Hard Drive. Up to 7 clients (5 HD, 2 4K) can be active at once. It has 400 hrs of HD recording space and can handle 7 simultaneous recordings. Add Client button is located at the top. Red reset button is located at the lower right side. Rear panel has the following...Power Input...SAT In...MoCA...USB...Ethernet...eSATA...SIM card.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

amiller31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been with DirecTV for just over 15 years. When we moved to our current house (12 years ago), we had new equipment for the most part but have not really upgraded since.
> I feel like I am now at a crossroads and need to either go "all in" with DirecTV (probably for another 2 year contract, ugh) or just cut it and go with DirecTV Stream/Hulu Plus Live TV/YouTubeTV.
> ...


If you been with D*TV for 15 years --2 years would no problem


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What market do you live in? And are you a dodgers fan? Lakers fan? If it’s Los Angeles and you answer yes to either of those then DIRECTV sat with 4K is worth it. Every home game except National only games are in 4K of sat. No other provider has them in 4K. Not even spectrum that does the channels. And it’s not avaible streaming either. It’s bizarre. 

There are also a few other markets that have a lot of sports in 4K but I’m not positive on all of them. I think Denver basketball and hockey are. Not sure about baseball there. And a few others here and there too. 

DIRECTV also has all the college football games that are avaible in 4K. 

Just know if you switch from your current system to a 4K hs17 system, you’d lose in total three tuners, two recording tuners, one non recording. You’d also have a total of 100 series links instead of your current 200. So check and see how many different ones you all have no across all your boxes first. Your total recording space would be the same though assuming you haven’t changed any hard drives in what you have now. You would also lose everything recorded now.


----------



## amiller31 (8 mo ago)

MysteryMan said:


> The HS17 is a headless server. It cannot be connected to a TV and will only work with clients. It is a triangular shaped Tower with dimensions that are roughly 3" Front, 6 1/4" Rear and 10" High. It has a two TB Hard Drive. Up to 7 clients (5 HD, 2 4K) can be active at once. It has 400 hrs of HD recording space and can handle 7 simultaneous recordings. Add Client button is located at the top. Red reset button is located at the lower right side. Rear panel has the following...Power Input...SAT In...MoCA...USB...Ethernet...eSATA...SIM card.


Thank you. That is very helpful!

If I want 4K, this is the only way. Is that correct?


----------



## amiller31 (8 mo ago)

WestDC said:


> If you been with D*TV for 15 years --2 years would no problem


True. However, during most of those 15 years I did not feel like there is much of an alternative. However, it now seems that there is some decent alternatives -- although they have significant downsides: Loss of "double play," no 5.1 DD on everything, and a few more.


----------



## amiller31 (8 mo ago)

inkahauts said:


> What market do you live in? And are you a dodgers fan? Lakers fan? If it’s Los Angeles and you answer yes to either of those then DIRECTV sat with 4K is worth it. Every home game except National only games are in 4K of sat. No other provider has them in 4K. Not even spectrum that does the channels. And it’s not avaible streaming either. It’s bizarre.
> 
> There are also a few other markets that have a lot of sports in 4K but I’m not positive on all of them. I think Denver basketball and hockey are. Not sure about baseball there. And a few others here and there too.
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is great information. 

I am in the STL market and I don't believe Cardinals or Blues games are in 4K unless broadcast by Fox in the playoffs. 

The college football point is a good one. Currently, the only way I can watch CFB in 4K is if I can do so via the FoxSports app. That does work (worked great with Michigan-Ohio State last year) but certainly isn't as seamless.

I think we would be OK with 7 recording/viewing tuners. There are 4 of us in the house and the kids watch stuff together or with us, so I think we'd be OK. The 100 series links probably isn't an issue, either, though I will check. That was a great point. 

The biggest issue is losing all the recordings...


Two other questions:

1. Is there really any alternative to the HS17?

2. Can the HS17 accept external hard drives via the eSATA port? I assume otherwise why have it.... I wonder if one could just add an 10TB external via eSATA and really increase storage space.

Thank you all for helping me.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

amiller31 said:


> Thank you. That is very helpful!
> 
> If I want 4K, this is the only way. Is that correct?


Both the HR54 and the HS17 along with C61K-700 clients will provide you with 4K service. However, recent reports indicate DIRECTV is only issuing HS17s.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

amiller31 said:


> Two other questions:
> 
> 1. Is there really any alternative to the HS17?
> 
> ...


The alternative is the HR54 if you can get one. You could keep your other DVR’s with it if you can get one. It can only do one 4K program at a time though. Has a 1TB hard drive in it. It has 5 tuners. Same as your HR44 so you would end up keeping the same amount of tuners.

As for external hard drives. Some HR54’s and HS17’s have an eSATA port and some don’t. Luck if the draw what you get though.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

If you would like to go with the HR54 call them and ask about the HR54. Tell them you want to keep your other receivers and see if they will work with you. If you get connected overseas hang up and call back so you can reach someone in USA. The overseas support have no idea what they are talking about. Call during the day on a weekday. Not tomorrow on a US holiday.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just realize hr54 is one 4K program at a time, hs17 is 2. 

It’s against the rules but it’s possible to swap the internal for a larger one..


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

amiller31 said:


> So just one "receiver" that is kind of like a hub, then clients around the house?
> 
> Does the HS17 go somewhere other than next to a TV? For example, can I put it where my cable modem is for Internet?
> 
> ...


The hs 17 tower itself don't connect to a TV there's no video outputs on it only the minis connect to TV's. I have mine locked in the closet behind my media room hardwired to my modem. Outta sight outta mind


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> It has a 2 TB hard drive compared with the HR24 = 500 gb and HR44 & HR54 = 1 TB hard drive. Not sure about HR20


HR20’s came with a stock 320G drive.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> What market do you live in? And are you a dodgers fan? Lakers fan? If it’s Los Angeles and you answer yes to either of those then DIRECTV sat with 4K is worth it. Every home game except National only games are in 4K of sat. No other provider has them in 4K. Not even spectrum that does the channels. And it’s not avaible streaming either. It’s bizarre.
> 
> There are also a few other markets that have a lot of sports in 4K but I’m not positive on all of them. I think Denver basketball and hockey are. Not sure about baseball there. And a few others here and there too.
> 
> ...


Dunno if I'm describing really great HD or 4K; but, soccer fans all know the first match of the day, Saturday and Sunday, from a few of the services offering Euro/UK footie send us that match in 4K. Always looking better than anything else the rest of the day.

I realize I could be wrong on the level of both qualities...because the HD we pay for - all of the time - is usually crap. Enough so that many feel it's only juiced-up SD.


----------



## dlbottla (8 mo ago)

amiller31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been with DirecTV for just over 15 years. When we moved to our current house (12 years ago), we had new equipment for the most part but have not really upgraded since.
> I feel like I am now at a crossroads and need to either go "all in" with DirecTV (probably for another 2 year contract, ugh) or just cut it and go with DirecTV Stream/Hulu Plus Live TV/YouTubeTV.
> ...


I am in SAME boat. I been with dtv since it began. It not the same under att. If starlink ever shows up I might switch to all the streaming services with cheap dish setup for backup. Note they are getting ready to kill all our older DVR. I have one I save for thunder storms. That one has complete scifi series on it, over ten years worth. Always been mad you CAN'T take content off receiver, backup N then hook to new receiver and put it on. Even if u had to use tech code. Then u would not lose old series. They are going to not SUPPORT signal to old dvr anymore, forcing upgrade. I am also upset with them STOPPING oann for ideological reasons only. One thing to note, 4k is impossible in any kind of rain etc. If u think hd was bad 4k is impossible.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The answer, as b4pjoe suggests, is to ask DIRECTV what they will offer you. Your mileage will vary (and it may vary by a lot).

If you don't like DIRECTV's answer, then you talk to a dealer (either local or online) and see what they can offer you. Under TPG, there are more dealer options than there were with AT&T.

Dealers are perhaps more willing to offer "alternatives" as they have the means to be able to be specific about what you're going to get versus DIRECTV CSRs who can only enter orders into "the system" to be satisfied by some other entity.

The downside of dealers is that they are probably less able/willing to give away upgrades but if you want what you want, they're your only sure option.


----------



## Full Score (Apr 25, 2009)

After 16 years with DT I recently decided to downgrade my Premier package to the Entertainment one, partly because of rising costs, but also because of their political stance taken over OneAmericaNews. Dropping this service was a blatant attempt by the AT&T Chairman to put OAN out of business. The huge reduction in EPL games available on DT due to the closure by NBC of NBCSN (Channel 220) has not resulted in any reduction in DT fees. And the odd game on 4K is hardly worth the monthly fees for the C61K boxes. Once I find a suitable and reliable DVR solution to streaming services, I'm off.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Full Score said:


> Dropping this service was a blatant attempt by the AT&T Chairman to put OAN out of business.


Just so you know, OAN carriage went away under TPG's management that took over DIRECTV operations six months prior to the jettison.

The fact that there were no other pay TV outlets were willing to carry OAN was surely a much bigger factor in the demise of OAN.


----------



## GioGambino (Oct 18, 2008)

Full Score said:


> After 16 years with DT I recently decided to downgrade my Premier package to the Entertainment one, partly because of rising costs, but also because of their political stance taken over OneAmericaNews. Dropping this service was a blatant attempt by the AT&T Chairman to put OAN out of business. The huge reduction in EPL games available on DT due to the closure by NBC of NBCSN (Channel 220) has not resulted in any reduction in DT fees. And the odd game on 4K is hardly worth the monthly fees for the C61K boxes. Once I find a suitable and reliable DVR solution to streaming services, I'm off.


What isn't suitable or reliable about DirecTV Stream's DVR? I've never had a single issue with it over the past 2 or 3 years.


----------



## amiller31 (8 mo ago)

b4pjoe said:


> If you would like to go with the HR54 call them and ask about the HR54. Tell them you want to keep your other receivers and see if they will work with you. If you get connected overseas hang up and call back so you can reach someone in USA. The overseas support have no idea what they are talking about. Call during the day on a weekday. Not tomorrow on a US holiday.


Great point. I will call tomorrow and probably have better luck.



krel said:


> The hs 17 tower itself don't connect to a TV there's no video outputs on it only the minis connect to TV's. I have mine locked in the closet behind my media room hardwired to my modem. Outta sight outta mind


Thank you! I love this idea. 



Ed Campbell said:


> I realize I could be wrong on the level of both qualities...because the HD we pay for - all of the time - is usually crap. Enough so that many feel it's only juiced-up SD.


This has probably been discussed many times in these forums, but I recently discovered how bad the HD really is when I upgraded to an 85" 4K TV. Watching anything HD on DirecTV looks bad compared to the same programming through a network app. For example, watching an NBA or NFL or college football game that is NOT a 4K game on DirecTV vs. the ESPN app or Fox Sports app, etc is crazy. The streaming looks much better. 




harsh said:


> If you don't like DIRECTV's answer, then you talk to a dealer (either local or online) and see what they can offer you. Under TPG, there are more dealer options than there were with AT&T.
> 
> Dealers are perhaps more willing to offer "alternatives" as they have the means to be able to be specific about what you're going to get versus DIRECTV CSRs who can only enter orders into "the system" to be satisfied by some other entity.


Any online dealers that are highly thought of around here?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Full Score said:


> After 16 years with DT I recently decided to downgrade my Premier package to the Entertainment one, partly because of rising costs, but also because of their political stance taken over OneAmericaNews. Dropping this service was a blatant attempt by the AT&T Chairman to put OAN out of business. The huge reduction in EPL games available on DT due to the closure by NBC of NBCSN (Channel 220) has not resulted in any reduction in DT fees. And the odd game on 4K is hardly worth the monthly fees for the C61K boxes. Once I find a suitable and reliable DVR solution to streaming services, I'm off.


Any channel that can’t get more than one company to carry it is not a channel worth carrying and will die eventually. Just look at all the channels that disappeared because they couldn’t gain coverage. Heck look at Pac-12. It’s a dead duck as is! Only reason it’s still there is because the contract isn’t up yet. No way anyone reups it in the same format as it is today. 

And a good channel wouldn’t die if any one carrier ditched it either. Look at all the RSNs. None have died just because dish dumped them all. 

And 4K is very dependent on market as I mentioned and what you watch. 

And forget the idea of a good streaming DVR. It’s clear they don’t want that to ever happen and the services purposefully limit all the ones they are ok with since they are all in the cloud.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

amiller31 said:


> Does the HS17 go somewhere other than next to a TV? For example, can I put it where my cable modem is for Internet?





MysteryMan said:


> View attachment 32184
> 
> The HS17 can be placed anywhere.


I just want to add something to this answer. The HS17 needs to be connected to your DirecTV network via coax. So, "anywhere" needs to be somewhere that this can happen. In my house, my FiOS Internet comes into a spot where I have no coax and adding between there and the rest of my DirecTV network would be a big deal.

So, the easiest places to add an HS17 are 1) where an existing receiver is located, 2) near an existing splitter, 3) near an existing power inserter, 4) near an existing Single Wire Multiswitch, 5) near existing exposed Coax, where a splitter could be added. For the last one, it needs to be near a power outlet as well (I've assumed that locations 1-4 are already near power outlets).

Although my SWM-16 is screwed to a ceiling joist in my basement, my Power Inserter is in an equipment closet that was built since my DirecTV installation. I'm planning on a 4K upgrade within a month or so. I'm planning on putting it in that closet, using the coax that currently runs between the power inserter and SWM-16 for connection to the coax network between the existing TV's.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

First a simple wrench and back off and tighten all your connections. It is a PITA but I have found that years of neglect and moisture can be corrected with just that simple project


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

amiller31 said:


> Any online dealers that are highly thought of around here?


Solid Signal, but I’m not sure how “highly thought of around here” they are.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

amiller31 said:


> Any online dealers that are highly thought of around here?


Solid Signal is usually well regarded. Dealers are still recovering from the AT&T days where they were mostly told to look elsewhere (unless it was a painful and costly install). My local dealer had all of his commercial accounts (mostly eldercare facilities) assumed by DIRECTV. TPG changed that very soon after they took over but the recovery hasn't been easy.

I use a local dealer because I can eyeball their inventory.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Heck look at Pac-12.


DIRECTV remains the only carrier in my community that doesn't carry Pac-12.

Part of the impetus of Pac-12 was predicated on DIRECTV carrying it. As that didn't happen, the model may be broken.









Pac-12 Networks analysis: Our valuation estimate, total campus payouts and a peek at their future


The Big Ten reportedly sold a portion of its equity stake in the Big Ten Network to Fox. From there, we can estimate the market value of the Pac-12’s media company.




www.mercurynews.com





We'll see what happens in 2024 but for now, the schools won't be getting the payout they were promised.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> As for external hard drives. Some HR54’s and HS17’s have an eSATA port and some don’t. Luck if the draw what you get though.


This is probably a dumb question. But going to ask it anyway. I just got an HS17 installed and it appears to have an ESATA port. 

Can I assume that, because the jack is there, that ESATA should work?

They didn't just disable ti functionality without changing the case and sonnector, did they. 

Since I'm asking questions, what is the maximum hard drive size I can connect via ESATA?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

If it has the port it should work. I know people here have said 6 TB hard drives will work. Not sure if that is the limit or not. If I were you I would use an SSD instead of a traditional HDD. You can get a 2 TB SSD for around $200. Anything larger than that starts to get expensive.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> If it has the port it should work. I know people here have said 6 TB hard drives will work. Not sure if that is the limit or not. If I were you I would use an SSD instead of a traditional HDD. You can get a 2 TB SSD for around $200. Anything larger than that starts to get expensive.


Thanks. I just went from an HR44 and two HR24's. two of which had 2TB external HD's (5TB in total) to an HS-17 (which comes with 2TB). I don't mind losing the two tuners. But, I'd rather not lose 3TB of storage. Using a 2TB SSD an external HD might improve speed of the clients. But it won't address the primary concern of losing the HD space.

I hadn't really given any thought to this before today because I just assumed that I'd get an HS17 without an eSATA port. It wasn't until I saw that it has one that I realized that I could fix the issue of lost storage space.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't imagine needing much more than 1TB/family member unless someone is hoarding. Hording doesn't work all that well with small drives (<4TB) on DIRECTV since you have to swap drives to effectively use it.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

harsh said:


> I can't imagine needing much more than 1TB/family member unless someone is hoarding. Hording doesn't work all that well with small drives (<4TB) on DIRECTV since you have to swap drives to effectively use it.


Hoarding works fine for me even on 2TB drives, and it’s easy to swap with eSata. Luckily, I’m an organized hoarder. 😉


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

codespy said:


> Hoarding works fine for me even on 2TB drives, and it’s easy to swap with eSata. Luckily, I’m an organized hoarder. 😉


If only being organized could relieve one of the necessity of shutting down, swapping drives and booting the DVR.

For the $200 b4pjoe cited, you can buy a pretty big mechanical drive that you may never fill. The downside here being that mechanical drives can't make up for the absense of horsepower in the DVR.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

harsh said:


> If only being organized could relieve one of the necessity of shutting down, swapping drives and booting the DVR.
> 
> For the $200 b4pjoe cited, you can buy a pretty big mechanical drive that you may never fill. The downside here being that mechanical drives can't make up for the absense of horsepower in the DVR.


If you look at my sig, I have two 6TB HDD’s on my 54- internal and external- well under $150 each. The HP is just fine on the 54/17- much faster than the 24’s and other earlier models, especially in regards to reboot time to get to live TV. The SSD’s significantly help any model previous to the 54/17 in speed, etc but not necessary on the 54/17.

There is no ‘shut down time’ to worry about, it’s just reboot time. With the DVR on if I want to change external drive- I just pull out the drive, insert replacement and hit the beautiful red button. To switch to internal drive, I just hit power switch on external dock, and hit the beautiful red button. Viola!

With the DirecTV setup that you have (if it’s a setup similar to mine), you should be able to verify similar results since your posting about it, correct? 🤔


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

codespy said:


> If you look at my sig, I have two 6TB HDD’s on my 54- internal and external- well under $150 each. The HP is just fine on the 54/17- much faster than the 24’s and other earlier models, especially in regards to reboot time to get to live TV. The SSD’s significantly help any model previous to the 54/17 in speed, etc but not necessary on the 54/17.
> 
> There is no ‘shut down time’ to worry about, it’s just reboot time. With the DVR on if I want to change external drive- I just pull out the drive, insert replacement and hit the beautiful red button. To switch to internal drive, I just hit power switch on external dock, and hit the beautiful red button. Viola!
> 
> With the DirecTV setup that you have (if it’s a setup similar to mine), you should be able to verify similar results since your posting about it, correct? 🤔


I'm really looking forward to his answer.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

*Edit: *Nevermind. I think I just needed to give the DVR enough time to load data into the new hard drive. I plugged the external drive back into the Genie and a little while later, I now have access to the previously missing 4K channels.

I converted to 4K on Thursday. I ave a Genie 2 with four 4K minis. My Genie 2 has an esata port. So, I bought a Fantom Drive Extender. I connected it to the Genie 2, rebooted and the Genie came like a new receiver as expected.

The only problem is that when I try to go to channel 104 or 105 (2 of the 4K channels), I get a "not authorized Call DirecTV" message. 106 (the 3rd 4K) channel lets me in, although there is no programming on that channel right now (there is no current programming on 105 either). I called DirecTV and they tried a few things (reauthorizations and remote reboots).
The CSR wanted to setup a service call. But I said that I need to go and will call back.

I disconnected the HD and rebooted the Genie 2 and both channels 104 and 105 came back.

Has anyone else had issues with specific channels after connecting an external HD? Although I haven't checked all channels, I did check a few of my Premium channels and they all played fine. As far as I can tell, it's just 104 and 105 that are a problem with an external HD connected.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

That is a weird issue as you can only view the 4K channels on a C61K which doesn’t even have a hard disk drive. You say you have four 4K mini’s…so you have four wired C61K’s? The genie 2 can only play 4K on two C61K’s at a time. Are you sure you weren’t trying it on more than two at a time when you got the error message?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Also after booting from the external hard drive it takes time to reload all data so that could also be why the 4K isn’t working yet. Give everything a day or two to download data to the new external HDD.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Also after booting from the external hard drive it takes time to reload all data so that could also be why the 4K isn’t working yet. Give everything a day or two to download data to the new external HDD.


That's what it was. I don't remember experiencing that when I put hard drives in my old DVR's. But that was a long time ago and the hard drives that I put in them were much smaller.


----------



## amiller31 (8 mo ago)

Hi, everyone,

I wanted to reply and post my decision and the experience along with thanking everyone who provided some help along the way. 

I decided to sign another 2-year contract with DirecTV. 

I spoke to retention and they did offer a bill credit of about $15/mo for the first year. They also upgraded everything to 4K stuff for free. 

I received an HS17 (with an eSATA port), 4 4K mini clients (even though I only have two 4K TVs at the moment.) All four are hardwired via coax, but the installer initially wanted to do wireless. I had to assert that I wanted wired since I already had RG6 coax in all of the locations I wanted clients. 

He was a great guy -- working in the STL metro area, up from Alabama for a few weeks -- and helped me get everything going. 

The satellite dish was obstructed by one tree branch and we cut that down and now I am back to having great signal. 

So far, we are very happy, but I do hate that I lost so many recordings. I'm sure the kids will build it back up with shows from PBS and Disney Junior very soon. 

Thanks to everyone for your input, help, and answering questions!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

amiller31 said:


> I received an HS17 (with an eSATA port), 4 4K mini clients (even though I only have two 4K TVs at the moment.) All four are hardwired via coax, but the installer initially wanted to do wireless. I had to assert that I wanted wired since I already had RG6 coax in all of the locations I wanted clients.


If he would have installed a wireless client it would not be a 4K client. There is no such thing as a 4K wireless client with DirecTV.


----------



## Wiseguide Deals (Nov 26, 2021)

If anyone is looking still, this is a good breakdown of the DirecTV streaming options and what is included at each price point. Hope it helps!


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

codespy said:


> Hoarding works fine for me even on 2TB drives, and it’s easy to swap with eSATA.


When I upgraded to an HS17-100/C61K-700 combo, I bought a SANS Digital MobileRAID MR2UT+B 2-bay eSATA RAID external unit.

I installed 2 x 2 TB drives (probably Toshiba P300's) in the MR2UT+B 6 years ago (configured as a RAID 1 mirror).

I don't think I've ever booted off of the internal drive. Both disks have lasted beyond their 5-year MTBF rating. The external DVR volume is 95% full and still works like a champ. (Given all the posts here on DBSTalk over the years about DirecTV® and eSATA not working, I'm tickled that I've had such good luck.)

Here's a tip for drive longevity: whenever I turn off my DirecTV® box, I always change the channel to one of the 8XX music stations before I do. (I usually use 857 - Soundscapes - for this purpose.)

If you have an external eSATA RAID unit, you can see the disk activity and you'll notice that it is active almost all of the time. I found that by putting the C61K to sleep while tuned to a music-only station, the disk activity is minimized and I'm sure that's had something to do with why neither of the 2 disks has failed yet, despite being 6 years old. And if one does eventually fail, I can just slap in a new one instead of losing all of my recordings from the last 5+ years, which is what happens when you buy a single disk that is not in a RAID.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> Both disks have lasted beyond their 5-year MTBF rating.


The 2TB P300 drives are rated at an MTTF/MTBF of 300,000 hours (34.24 years).


----------



## PNGento (3 mo ago)

I'm hoping this thread may still be active. I am posting to try to help out a neighbor who will be getting new service. He was told he would be getting new equipment and that it operates "wirelessly". His situation is that he is a sunbird in AZ and leaves when it gets really hot. In the past, he did like I did, and would take his equipment with him from home to his trailer and only left the dish at the house...everything else he would take with him....and he had an automatic pointing dish on his trailer that would seek and find the DTV signal. When the technicians came to install his new service (new house as well), it sounds as if they were talking about the HS-17 and wireless clients. But they told him he would NOT be able to travel with his system as he had in the past and that the only option, was for him to get two sets of service...one for the house...and a completely separate one for his trailer. 

Does this sound right? I mean, there is still a dish involved with the new equipment...and from the dish to the HS-17, there is coax, right? And from the HS-17, it communicates with the clients, wirelessly, right? So, what about this new equipment would prevent him from taking the HS-17 and remote clients with him when he leaves the home? 

Does the HS-17 require a specialized dish? Is so, couldn't he just get a second specialized dish that would go with the trailer? I know when I traveled, I wanted to keep my HD/4K service, so I bought an AIM (Advanced Installation Meter device DTV techs use to point the dish very accurately) and learned to use it. Does the AIM still play a role with the new equipment, or would it need a different type of meter?

So, can anyone explain why this new type of equipment could not be used when traveling as did the old HR-54 and mini genies?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Since the HR54 and the HS17 both connect using SWM, I'd say that if the old Genie worked, the new one should as well. Given the dimensions of the HS-17 (Genie 2) and its mounting requirements, it may not be a good fit for an RV. The HS17 can connect wirelessly but there aren't currently any wireless 4K clients which pretty much takes away the main advantage of having a Genie 2 (two 4K client feeds).


----------



## PNGento (3 mo ago)

harsh said:


> Since the HR54 and the HS17 both connect using SWM, I'd say that if the old Genie worked, the new one should as well. Given the dimensions of the HS-17 (Genie 2) and its mounting requirements, it may not be a good fit for an RV. The HS17 can connect wirelessly but there aren't currently any wireless 4K clients which pretty much takes away the main advantage of having a Genie 2 (two 4K client feeds).


What are the mounting requirements? Yeah, the size will take some dealing with issues, but I think they can find a home for it. My understanding from my neighbor, is that they previously took their equipment with them, so their 5th wheel must have suitable cabling for this. It is the technician that seems to be causing them concerns...he was adamant that the new equipment just would not work. 

I am hoping there is a technician on this site who really knows his/her/they/them (or whatever) stuff and what can or can't work. I just can't see why this new equipment should pose an issue: the new equipment uses a dish (which should be transportable just as in the past (anyone know if it is different from what would have been used for the HR54 sat box)), it uses coax cabling between the dish and the Genie 2 and then cabling to the satellites...again, using coax cabling (is this the same cabling that was used for the past many years?). 

So, it just befuddles my neighbor (and now me) why they are insisting that the only way to make this work, is to have two accounts with two sets of equipment. For the most part, I seemed to always get really sharp technicians, but there were a couple over the 15 years we had satellite service, who seemed to be a bit short on the brain cells...perhaps he needs a supervisor??


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I think the issue is not technical. I think AT&T did away with the RV service. It might just be a matter that their terms if service forbid two separate locations on one account. The dish and cabling is the same for both the HS17 and the HR54. I don’t think there is a technical reason why it won’t work.


----------



## PNGento (3 mo ago)

b4pjoe said:


> I think the issue is not technical. I think AT&T did away with the RV service. It might just be a matter that their terms if service forbid two separate locations on one account. The dish and cabling is the same for both the HS17 and the HR54. I don’t think there is a technical reason why it won’t work.


I'm pretty sure DTV (or ATT) ever had an actual RV dept like Dish seems to have. Every time I called, it was like I was the one teaching the agent what they needed to do to set my new physical location. Rarely, I would get a knowledgeable agent and in less that 5 minutes, I had my new local channels...the rest of the time, I could take over an hour after being transferred to another agent (usually a supervisor...and once they would put me in touch with a supervisor, it generally got fixed right away)...this hit-or-miss customer service is largely why we now are DTV Stream. But my neighbor wants to stay satellite.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

PNGento said:


> What are the mounting requirements?


The Genie 2 is 10.47" tall by 6.06" wide by 5.59" deep. It should be mounted vertically with lots of open space around it for proper cooling. The HS17 consumes around 20W (the HR54 is around 13 watts) so there is plenty of heat to get rid of and cabinet cooling is an even bigger issue.


PNGento said:


> It is the technician that seems to be causing them concerns...he was adamant that the new equipment just would not work.


This is why they need to talk to someone who specializes in RV installations. Camping World is very popular for this but there are others that are also authorized. DIRECTV recommends checking with the manufacturer of the dish assembly (Winegard or King) to find authorized dealers.


----------

